# Gai Sensei vs Orochimaru



## Malicious Friday (Dec 19, 2013)

Restrictions: Orochimaru's giant snake thing in Sasuke vs Itachi

Place: Where Minato fought Masked Man Obito

Start: 10 meters

Begin


----------



## Joakim3 (Dec 19, 2013)

Gai has absolutely zero in his aresonal that can down Orochimaru, while Oro does simple as that. 

Once the annoyance of Gates has ended and Gai can't function normally, Oro proceeds to fodder and with the end result of the match being Oro using Gai's skin as a new jumpsuit 

Oro mid dif

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 20, 2013)

Orochimaru is a bad match-up for Gai. Gai essentially has to hit Orochimaru with either Asa Kujaku or Hirudora enough times to get rid of all of his Oral Rebirths. By that time, Gai can't maintain the gates anymore.

So Orochimaru shoud take it.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 20, 2013)

Orochimaru is too durable and has the stamina to outlast guy. If guy goes gates he can hit orochimaru with whatever he wants orochimaru will always come back. Once guy is exhausted he gets eaten by snakes


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 20, 2013)

It depends: if it's Orochimaru like against Kn3/Kn4 Gai would beat him to pulp with far far better speed, strength, taijutsu skill and power, to the point that he couldn't regenerate more. If it's something like a perfectly healthy Orochimaru he could outlast.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 20, 2013)

Orochimaru wins this 
He's a bad match up for guy


----------



## Ghost (Dec 20, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> It depends: if it's Orochimaru like against Kn3/Kn4 Gai would beat him to pulp with far far better speed, strength, taijutsu skill and power, to the point that he couldn't regenerate more. If it's something like a perfectly healthy Orochimaru he could outlast.



Orochimaru took Tsunade's punches like a man. Guy's strength is not a problem. Gates will be outlasted then Guy will die.


----------



## Shariwin (Dec 20, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Orochimaru took Tsunade's punches like a man. Guy's strength is not a problem. Gates will be outlasted then Guy will die.



This.  Gai has no chance at all.  Orochimaru's tanking ability is insane.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 20, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Orochimaru took Tsunade's punches like a man. Guy's strength is not a problem. Gates will be outlasted then Guy will die.



I heavily doubt that Gai's hits (elbows who destroying concrete, punches hyped to destroy giant rocks, nunchaku who destroy giant boulders) also powered with Gates aren't stronger, and by far, than wounded and rusty Tsunade with little chakra left. Also, Orochimaru tanked only one hit, and was pretty messed up from it. Tanking barrages of kicks, punches, elbows, nunchaku hits, and this maybe powered up with Gates strength (1st Gate powers up x5 physical strength) and things like Omote Renge, Ura Renge, Asa Kujaku and Hiru Tora would destroy him, for sure, Orochimaru can't keep up and would be smacked around with his snakes like a ragdoll, and his stamina wouldn't let him to regenerate after some time (as in Kn4 fight). Also, if we count 8th Gate, even at cost of his life briefly after, Gai would likely incinerate him.


----------



## Shariwin (Dec 20, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> I heavily doubt that Gai's hits (elbows who destroying concrete, punches hyped to destroy giant rocks, nunchaku who destroy giant boulders) also powered with Gates aren't stronger, and by far, than wounded and rusty Tsunade with little chakra left. Also, Orochimaru tanked only one hit, and was pretty messed up from it. Tanking barrages of kicks, punches, elbows, nunchaku hits, and this maybe powered up with Gates strength (1st Gate powers up x5 physical strength) and things like Omote Renge, Ura Renge, Asa Kujaku and Hiru Tora would destroy him, for sure, Orochimaru can't keep up and would be smacked around with his snakes like a ragdoll, and his stamina wouldn't let him to regenerate after some time (as in Kn4 fight). Also, if we count 8th Gate, even at cost of his life briefly after, Gai would likely incinerate him.



Yah, because Orochimaru is a stuffed animal on a bench.  He can't fight back or anything...


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 20, 2013)

Worn out base Gai could keep up with a fight between KCM Naruto and Obito. Gated Gai, together with Kakashi, was kicking around on Sharingan and Rinnegan enhanced V2 jinchuuriki, the same who smacked around KCM Naruto and full Hachibi Bee. Madara couldn't react to Hiru Tora.

Orochimaru would be totally outclassed.


----------



## Blazing Archer (Dec 20, 2013)

Orochimaru's got Triple Rashomon summoning jutsu for Guy's strongest Taijutsus-Hirudora and Asa Kujaku.
Yep,a bad match up for guy.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 20, 2013)

Blazing Archer said:


> Orochimaru's got Triple Rashomon summoning jutsu for Guy's strongest Taijutsus-Hirudora and Asa Kujaku.
> Yep,a bad match up for guy.



Madara couldn't react to Hiru Tora and was smacked away with 3rd stage Susanoo (and Susanoo was destroyed: evidence it the total absence of Madara from the battlefield, even at a moment when Kakashi and Naruto were about to defeat Obito, and the fact that Madara's Mokuton binding on Bee completely lessened).


----------



## Blazing Archer (Dec 20, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Madara couldn't react to Hiru Tora and was smacked away with 3rd stage Susanoo (and Susanoo was destroyed: evidence it the total absence of Madara from the battlefield, even at a moment when Kakashi and Naruto were about to defeat Obito, and the fact that Madara's Mokuton binding on Bee completely lessened).



Madara didn't need to dodge it, as it was against Gokage's techniques, and Hirudora was able to destroy Madara's susano'o only because it hit it on its back-(doesn't matter since the triple rashoumon should be more durable than it). and Madara himself wasn't seen injured after it(Obito gained time for him to complete reviving the Juubi.)
So we can say that Madara wasn't able to react to Mei's low level and slow Yoton jutsu, that was dodged by Karin at the Five Kage summit ?


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 20, 2013)

Blazing Archer said:


> Madara didn't need to dodge it, as it was against Gokage's techniques, and Hirudora was able to destroy Madara's susano'o only because it hit it on its back-(doesn't matter since the triple rashoumon should be more durable than it). and Madara himself wasn't seen injured after it(Obito gained time for him to complete reviving the Juubi.)
> So we can say that Madara wasn't able to react to Mei's low level and slow Yoton jutsu, that was dodged by Karin at the Five Kage summit ?



It's you pick that he didn't need to dodge, but there is no reason to think it.

That Triple Rashomon is more durable than Madara's 3rd stage Susanoo is only your belief, so I suppose also you have to necessary think that Kn4's Bijuu Dama would fodder Madara's 3rd stage Susanoo.

Madara wasn't seen for a full chapter, and at the same time Obito could have died if it wasn't for plot (if Kakashi used Raikiri instead punches), with all his Rinne Tensei hopes etc. And Edo regenerate from damages.

Except that Hiru Tora has been said as Gai's strongest and fastest punch... while Mei's Yoton has no hype whatsoever in speed, and for feats, as you said, was dodged even by Karin. So it's not an argument.


----------



## Blazing Archer (Dec 20, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> It's you pick that he didn't need to dodge, but there is no reason to think it.
> 
> That Triple Rashomon is more durable than Madara's 3rd stage Susanoo is only your belief, so I suppose also you have to necessary think that Kn4's Bijuu Dama would fodder Madara's 3rd stage Susanoo.
> 
> ...



Madara didn't dodge Gokage's low level jutsus, but in fact he played with BM Naruto and 4th Raikage A in close combat easily. It's inconsequent to think that Madara wasn't able to dodge Guy's Hirudora, he showed reaction speed good enough to tango with Naruto's fastest characters even when he was in the susano'o. So with that logic, we can assume that he couldn't react to Mei's Yoton, when he was able to keep up with 4th Raikage.

Even KN4's TBB is easily City+ Level in DC. Complete susano'os got Town Level durability, Madara can do lots of things against KN4 to defend himself, but its bijuudama should surely destroy Madara's susano'o if it was fired directly on Madara's Complete susano'os back.
also Madara said that he was on bijuu level when he activated PS.
Quintiple Rashomon was good enough to change trajectory of Full Kurama's TBB sticked with PS's sword.

Of course, Madara wasn't shown for a full chapter, Obito was gaining time for him while Madara was reviving Juubi from the GM. And how can you assume that Madara was regenerating from injuring during this time? 

Now you are saying that Guy was able to blitz and disable Complete Susano'o Madara for a whole chapter


----------



## Shariwin (Dec 20, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Worn out base Gai could keep up with a fight between KCM Naruto and Obito. Gated Gai, together with Kakashi, was kicking around on Sharingan and Rinnegan enhanced V2 jinchuuriki, the same who smacked around KCM Naruto and full Hachibi Bee. Madara couldn't react to Hiru Tora.
> 
> Orochimaru would be totally outclassed.



Characters drawn near one another does not equate speed!  Sorry, but this is utter nonsense.  Fallacious bullshit from fanboys.


----------



## copydog123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Oro gets a new specimen


----------



## Mithos (Dec 21, 2013)

Gai can't kill Orochimaru. 

He gets a Kusanagi to the face after Gates wear him down.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 21, 2013)

As of now Orochi rapes Gai quite badly.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 21, 2013)

Orochimaru takes a horrendous beating from Gated Gai and is forced to use the Yamata no Jutsu to protect his body. The hydra gets brutally maimed before the Gates wear off, and then Orochimaru emerges and spits a Kusanagi through Gai's chest.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 21, 2013)

Orochimaru catch a beating but he is use to taking a bunch of damage and getting back up(kabuto's chest carving, KN4 slashings, tsunade smashing, totsuka impalement etc). Gai's gates get used up and he gets outlasted leaving oro to drive his kusanagi through him.


----------



## Shariwin (Dec 22, 2013)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Orochimaru catch a beating but he is use to taking a bunch of damage and getting back up(kabuto's chest carving, KN4 slashings, tsunade smashing, totsuka impalement etc). Gai's gates get used up and he gets outlasted leaving oro to drive his kusanagi through him.



This is the best case scenario for Guy honestly.  The idea that Orochimaru is clearly outmatched against gates Gai is frankly silly.  Guy needs gates just to get into the Kage level, which Orochimaru already comfortably occupies.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 22, 2013)

Shariwin said:


> This is the best case scenario for Guy honestly.  The idea that Orochimaru is clearly outmatched against gates Gai is frankly silly.  Guy needs gates just to get into the Kage level, which Orochimaru already comfortably occupies.



The problem is that, once Gai opens any of the Gates, let alone 7 of them, his physical stats skyrocket.

Orochimaru, in contrast, has pretty underwhelming physical abilities for a Kage-level shinobi.

Gated Gai's vastly superior speed and physical strength will allow him to quickly overtake and brutalize Orochimaru; the only thing Oro can do is try to find a way to cushion the damage and endure it long enough for Gai to hit his limit.

Gai is all about brute force, and that's an area in which Oro is sorely lacking.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2013)

Restrict Edo Tensei or this is an unholy stomp.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 22, 2013)

Edo Tensei would neither change the outcome (Gai loses from exhaustion either way) nor influence the battle (because no one Orochimaru summons can touch Gai).

There is little chance of Oro being able to execute the Jutsu in the first place.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Edo Tensei would neither change the outcome (Gai loses from exhaustion either way) nor influence the battle (because no one Orochimaru summons can touch Gai).
> 
> There is little chance of Oro being able to execute the Jutsu in the first place.



Minato, Tobirama, and Hiruzen are useless against Gai 

I agree that Orochimaru could probably outlast a Gai only using 6-7th Gate w/ a great deal of difficulty, but I have my doubts about whether he could handle 8th Gate.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 22, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Minato, Tobirama, and Hiruzen are useless against Gai



Very much so.

Minato and T-Rama can teleport themselves out of the ass-kicking radius, but they can't do anything to reach Orochimaru while the ass-kicking is taking place.

Against Gated Gai, Hiruzen is more useless than Sakura.



> I agree that Orochimaru could probably outlast a Gai only using 6-7th Gate w/ a great deal of difficulty, but I have my doubts about whether he could handle 8th Gate.



8th Gate>the Hokage, so Orochimaru would be toast. Buttered on both sides.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 22, 2013)

Orochimaru eats him for breakfast


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Very much so..


    

Niku you are very quickly becoming the worst poster on this forum, that's all I have to say to this.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 22, 2013)

Coming from the guy who unironically believes that Oonoki can beat Pain, I will consider that a compliment. 

Of course, feel free to explain what any of those Kage can do to stop Gated Gai from violating Orochimaru.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Coming from the guy who unironically believes that Oonoki can beat Pain, I will consider that a compliment.
> 
> Of course, feel free to explain what any of those Kage can do to stop Gated Gai from violating Orochimaru.



Believing Onoki stands a chance against Pain depending on the scenario (Jiraiya could win w/ more knowledge) is a far cry from the madness that is believing Minato, Tobirama, and Hiruzen are useless in battle against Gai  

As for an explanation, ask someone else to explain to you common sense or make a thread about it, i'm not wasting my time.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 22, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Believing Onoki stands a chance against Pain depending on the scenario (Jiraiya could win w/ more knowledge) is a far cry from the madness that is believing Minato, Tobirama, and Hiruzen are useless in battle against Gai



Believing Oonoki can beat Pain in any scenario where Tendou and Gakidou are active is madness.



> As for an explanation, ask someone else to explain to you common sense or make a thread about it, i'm not wasting my time.



Concession accepted.


----------



## kaminogan (Dec 22, 2013)

gai uses the second-third gate at first to keep up,

orochimaru's snkae surprise wont be as effective because of his nunchuks/chosuga,

eventually gaio activates the sixth gate and starts burning orochimaru, lets not forget that each hit likely kills him once,

summons are easily countered with asakujaku or simply ignored,

it eventually comes down to orochimaru's chakra reserves vs gais HP, of which i think gai has the advantage,  

i assumed edo tensei was restricted, if it were not i cant see how gai would be able to win,


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Believing Oonoki can beat Pain in any scenario where Tendou and Gakidou are active is madness.


If Jiriaya can beat Pain w/ Intel it's hardly impossible Onoki can do the same thing. But than again you underrate Onoki by a ridiculous margin, ever since I said he could beat Itachi. How does it feel to have your opinion defined by me 

On the other hand the idea that Kishi would have Edo Minato, Edo Tobirama, and Edo Hiruzen useless in a duel against Gai is literally top 10 in terms of the most nonsensical things I've ever heard on the forums. Right up there w/ Itachi soloing all 9 Bijuu at once and we'll let's face it you nearly make up the entire top 10 list with your comments alone considering you've been on a roll recently :rofl



> Concession accepted.


LOL


----------



## Eliyua23 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gai has no way to effectively defeat Orochimaru in any form even his part 2 incarnation


----------



## Bonly (Dec 22, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Minato, Tobirama, and Hiruzen are useless against Gai





Nikushimi said:


> Very much so.
> 
> Minato and T-Rama can teleport themselves out of the ass-kicking radius, but *they can't do anything to reach Orochimaru while the ass-kicking is taking place*.



Maybe I'm thinking to far outside the box but let me know what you think of the following. What if they had Orochi tagged and just used Hiraishin to also teleport him out of ass-kicking radius along with them?


----------



## Ersa (Dec 22, 2013)

Orochimaru isn't going to be able to use Edo Tensei before Gai punts him to the moon. Granted he should outlast Gated Gai and stick a Kusangi in him but it's not easy, he's going to need summons, Rashomon and plenty of Oral Rebirths to survive the beating.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 22, 2013)

Turrin said:


> If Jiriaya can beat Pain w/ Intel it's hardly impossible Onoki can do the same thing.



Yes. Yes, it is impossible.

Jiraiya has a totally different skillset than Oonoki; he can actually do more than just "LOL CHAKRA BEAM," which is the main reason Oonoki is completely helpless against Pain.



> But than again you underrate Onoki by a ridiculous margin, ever since I said he could beat Itachi. How does it feel to have your opinion defined by me



You clearly still haven't learned the difference between an opinion and a factual statement.

Itachi>Oonoki and Pain>Oonoki are facts, not opinions. Claiming Oonoki>Pain is also a fact (albeit an incorrect one), not an opinion.

You do not define any of these things.



> On the other hand the idea that Kishi would have Edo Minato, Edo Tobirama, and Edo Hiruzen useless in a duel against Gai is literally top 10 in terms of the most nonsensical things I've ever heard on the forums.



Oonoki beating Pain is right up there in the top three along with Animal Realm beating Itachi and Darui beating Deidara.



> Right up there w/ Itachi soloing all 9 Bijuu at once and we'll let's face it you nearly make up the entire top 10 list with your comments alone considering you've been on a roll recently :rofl



Still not as bad as Oonoki beating Pain.



> LOL



Concession accepted.



Bonly said:


> Maybe I'm thinking to far outside the box but let me know what you think of the following. What if they had Orochi tagged and just used Hiraishin to also teleport him out of ass-kicking radius along with them?



They have to tag Oro first, which they can't do while Gai is pinballing him.


----------



## Vice (Dec 22, 2013)

Niku wanking Guy is a lot better than his Itachi wank, I'll give him that.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 22, 2013)

So what you're saying is that I need to wank Itachi better.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 22, 2013)

gai goes 8th  gate and beats the ever living daylights out of that cheap Micheal Jackson ripoff, of course he dies later too.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2013)

Vice said:


> Niku wanking Guy is a lot better than his Itachi wank, I'll give him that.


No sadly enough I think saying Edo Hiruzen, Edo Minato, and Edo Tobirama would be useless in a fight against Gai, is even worse than any of Niku's past Itachi wanking statements, which is just amazing, because it's Niku.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 22, 2013)

Come up with one thing the Hokage can do to protect Orochimaru from Gai.

Even one thing.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 23, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> They have to tag Oro first, which they can't do while Gai is pinballing him.



So you agree that they can get him away from Gai, so then do you think that Gai is faster then Edo Minato?



Nikushimi said:


> Come up with one thing the Hokage can do to protect Orochimaru from Gai.
> 
> Even one thing.



Minato can go Bijuu Mode and have Orochi stand in the avatar with him just like hereto protect him from all of Gai's attacks while using Hiraishin to get away.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 23, 2013)

Armless Oro took a cross counter to the jaw from Tsunade, and woke up.  No oral rebirth needed.  Meaning Guy can't put him down with punches.

So Orochimaru gets beat up a lot by gated Guy and then oral rebirths and tanks until he can kill a tired Guy.  Oro low diff, very high annoyance.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 23, 2013)

Niku.  ...  Hashirama can't stop the Guy train?

Flower Forest?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 23, 2013)

Oro with low - mid diff.

Terrible match up. Orochimaru tanked a punch from Tsunade. Even if Gai can exceed that level of strength(which he probably can) Orochimaru still has many tricks up his sleeve, like rashomon gates, snakes for meat shield or even oral rebirth.

Gai can't kill Orochimaru nor defeat him.

To be fair though, Orochimaru can't kill Gai that easily either. Gai's CQC proficiency will allow him to dance around Oro for a while at least.


----------



## SSMG (Dec 23, 2013)

Guy should be able to take this match up more times than not 

guy fought in the war for two whole days while using gates on and off the entire time. if this comes down to stamina guy takes it.

Guy can keep up with kcm mode naruto and obito in base... he is the better in the speed department.   He can also react to obitos and counter attacks with no help ..something even kcm naruto can't do.

Guys destructive power can break v3 susanno putting him above full bijuus in this department.
His standard gated kicks also hurt the gedo mazo so one of them would cause oro to regen... 
this fight shouldnt even be close.


----------



## Midnight789 (Dec 23, 2013)

people really are underestimating the Morning Peacock!!> this is the attack i think with changed things around if it connects which in most cases would considering its literally the second fastest physical attack in the show, 2nd to only his Afternoon Tiger!. 

Morning Peacock may not Kill orochimaru but it sure will make him immobile just like how Tsunade made Orochimaru paralyzed just by sheer power with her fist. without i doubt i believe Gated Gai is 10xxx stronger then Tsunade at that time!. so we will see the same results. this time he will not have Kabuto to help him escape!


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 23, 2013)

Go ahead Niku. I'm with you. And i'm being serious!


----------



## Zumoku (Dec 23, 2013)

Gai would probably have to resort to his Eighth Gate, so although Gai would most likely win, he would still collapse due to his exhaustion. The heart can only take so much.


----------



## Veracity (Dec 23, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Coming from the guy who unironically believes that Oonoki can beat Pain, I will consider that a compliment.
> 
> Of course, feel free to explain what any of those Kage can do to stop Gated Gai from violating Orochimaru.



Not even close.  Onoki beating pain is a lot more believable then BM Minato and Tobirama not bein able to protect Oro from Gai, and even worse not being able to tag Gai.

That is the single worst post I have seen in ages. Almost as bad as you saying Base Ay beats all the base Sannin together.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 23, 2013)

Gai can't kill Orchimaru.


----------



## kaminogan (Dec 23, 2013)

lol @ people assuming gai and orochimaru will use there strongest attacks at the start of the battle,


----------



## Erjey (Dec 24, 2013)

Nobody can kill orochimaru... many tried,like itachi, but all of them have failed.


----------



## richard lewis (Dec 24, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Come up with one thing the Hokage can do to protect Orochimaru from Gai.
> 
> Even one thing.



Well gee let me think???? for starters minato goes BM and squashes gai like a freaking bug


----------

